# My Very First...no laughing :-)



## MikefrMd (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

 Today I got the chance to visit Kirk Franks and he gave me my first pen turning lesson. What a great teacher Kirk is.

 This is just a basic slimline made of Satinwood.

 I made a second slimline from Argentine Lignum Vitae. Kirk show me both friction polis and CA methods of finishing.

 Tomorrow I will start work on my little shop in earnest.

 Thanks alot Kirk.

 Mike


----------



## edman2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great start Mike. Now it's too late to turn back!  Hang on to this one. The pen looks very nice and I like the shape.


----------



## Radman (Oct 20, 2007)

No need to laugh Mike.  That looks better than a lot of our first's.  You're a natural!
[8D]


----------



## emtmike (Oct 20, 2007)

Hook Line and sinker.[)]


----------



## kirkfranks (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike really was a good student.
I wish my first pen looked as good.
He even gets a good grade for photography too.[8D]


----------



## fernhills (Oct 20, 2007)

hi,looks real good to me[)][)]


----------



## MikefrMd (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Guys.....Kirk you like my background on the pic.....its one of those swifter dusters that goes on a floor mop


----------



## LEAP (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking Good! Welcome!


----------



## gketell (Oct 20, 2007)

That is a perfectly awesome first pen.  or second.  or hundredth... 

Great looking pen!!

GK


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 20, 2007)

Good looking pen, nice work.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice pen--I'm disappointed. was looking forward to a laugh, and I sure don't see anything laughable about that pen you turned out---far and away better than my first few!


----------



## MikefrMd (Oct 21, 2007)

Shannon,

 Just thought it was kind of a plain jane.

 Boy I do like seeing those shavings fly when using a chisel.

 Kirk gave me some neat material to work with also.

 I won't look at small chunks of wood the same way again []


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 21, 2007)

Why would anyone laugh, it looks better than my first pen. Nice work.


----------



## stevers (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice start Mike. Better than my first. I had no class. No one tough me to turn pens either.[}][}][][]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2007)

Lovely first pen, remember to keep it somewhere safe as most penturners keep there first creation.
You are lucky having someone showing you what to do, I had to teach myself!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 21, 2007)

You done well Mike![]


----------



## rherrell (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice job Mike!


----------



## drayman (Oct 21, 2007)

another one bites the dust. that is 10 x better than my first one, well done, and dont forget to keep it. so when you are  realy good then you can laugh. regards colin.


----------



## giggles (Oct 21, 2007)

very good, from one newcomer to another, wish i had a teacher, i have just been reading on this site for a while before i was brave enough to try.[][]


----------



## Petricore (Oct 25, 2007)

very nice pen, and I hate slimlines 
waaaaay nicer than my first.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 25, 2007)

Real nice... keep it up!!!


----------



## csb333 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, it looks quite handsome- Chris


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 27, 2007)

It's shoutin' time at the IAP. A sinner once lost is found!


----------



## PenTurnerJohn (Oct 27, 2007)

Great job on the satinwood!  Looking at my first pen I wish I could have done as well as you did.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 27, 2007)

Nicely done, Mike! It's all downhill from here! Muhah! []


----------

